# field experiance



## NightWarrior (May 2, 2007)

I have a chance to rescue a 4yr GWP(Reg. VDD) with little to no field experiance. Is it possible to take this rescue and turn him into a precision hunting machine with having such a strict breeding background?

Tx, Craig


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

Anything is possible. With the few words of information you provided it would be pretty much impossible for anyone to give you their opinion/advice. What is the dog's history? Has he been a family dog? Has he been obedience trained? Why was he put up for rescue? Doe he have any health problems? Any aggression issues? Has he been tied up in a back yard for 4 years?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Like Stonebroke said not much info

however if hes not mean or hasn't some serious personality issue, I wouldn't hesitate I've taken dogs that never saw abird for their first few years and made them into good hunting dogs

Dogs are bred to hunt, its in them or it isn't, its not something you teach you just expose them to it.

Have you actaully seen the dog and what he can do as far as socially with people?

Thats the biggest hurdle, if hes socialized and of good hunting stock he will hunt


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

GWP's are, or can be, wonderful dogs. I own a Draht, or perhaps, she owns me. Beware though, these dogs can come with aggressive personality issues. You say VDD registry, so are you saying that dog is a DD? If so, your chances of making a superb hunting dog out of it are very good.


----------



## Wes (Aug 1, 2006)

I have two Drahthaars, they are definitely born and bred to hunt. As has been said, they are also highly intelligent. What I would find out is what kind of baggage it it carrying, i.e. has it been abused, is it agressive, how is it around children, how is it around other dogs, etc. Drahts and cats are usually a bad mix at best. I imagine it'd be harder to train a older dog than a pup.

But having said that, the absolutly best pheasant dog I have ever hunter behind was a big German Shorthair named Kaiser that was rescued when he was 5 years old. I hunted with him once on a trip. He worked running pheasants very gingerly as to not get them running out of the county and tried to block them between him and us. He responded to his owner's very quiet whistles and clucks for direction and he tracked cripples and retrieved well.

I think you could do much worse than giving a good drahthaar a home. I'll probably never have any other kind of dog. I upland hunt, waterfowl, and they hunt rabbits and squirrels on the side. I'm currently working on blood tracking with my younger dog. I sincerely hope he gets a good home.

Wes


----------



## NightWarrior (May 2, 2007)

Sorry for not getting back sooner to you all.

They say he is Reg. VDD or Drahthaar, I have asked to see his papers to look him up hopefully. I also have asked questions, some mentioned here and alot of others and I am hoping that he doesn't have any major problems. I will keep all posted as they get back to me, they give a 7-14 day window to respond back.

Tx craig


----------



## Wes (Aug 1, 2006)

If he is a registered with Verein Deutsch Drahthaar-Group North America (VDD-GNA), he'll have six digits tattooed in his right ear. You can contact them at http://www.vdd-gna.org/ and find out what breeder he came from.

Wes


----------

